# Question about Jeep's.



## Glesjw (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm looking to get started prolly as a sub-contractor as many people on Plowsite have suggested that I do.

I love Jeep's, allways have, allways will.

I see alot of people have Jeep's, but why?

Why a Jeep, over a Truck?

Trucks are bigger, and not in all cases is bigger better, so lets here what you guys have to say about Jeep, v.s. truck's, as for plowwing?

Can Jeeps actually push alot/ parking lot?


Jacob.


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

I have both....best of two worlds. Jeeps are great for resi's because of the turning radious and its alot shorter than a truck. Short tight driveways Jeep all the way. As for commercial go with a truck. Running around looking at jobs or whatever Jeep is more fun and better on gas.


----------



## a100rinchhead (Dec 18, 2007)

I started plowing last year with a 90 Wrangler and a 6.5 Myer steel power angle I had 12 small com lots average about 25 spaces each and I had no probs. The only thing is with a wrangler your salt capacity is small. I had to go home and restock my salt 2 or 3 times a run depending on how heavy I was putting it down. This year I have a 90 Ram 150 with an older Meyer 7 power angle same lots but I don’t have to reload my salt in the middle of a run now. The only down side to the truck is as rjfetz1 says the turning radius is wider so I have to change how I do a few of the titer lots. If you’re doing a lot of smaller lots with titer turns the jeep is the way to go. One thing about the wrangler you should know is that with the blade in transport and no ballast if you have to get on the brakes the tail end will want to fish tail bad so drive according.

Hope this helps


----------

